# Fort Morgan



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

This is a late report from last week. Made it out to Fort Morgan on October 26 at 10 am. Parked at Bon Secour Wildlife Refuge because I didnt know you could park outside the Fort without paying. The trip took about an 1hr 15 minutes from Mobile and the fort sits in the middle of nowhere right in the middle of Mobile Bay. Started out on the gulf side beach without much action but some small sharks w
hile trying to catch a blacktip. Didnt know exactly where the dixie bar was but I saw some boats off in the distance. After a 20 minute walk I could easily see where the bar was located due to the current from the gulf of mexico and mobile bay hitting each other. Everyone out at the fort was setup fishing the deep drop in the pass. I decided to give that a shot and had practicly no action besides several small rays. Around 6 I was about to give up until I started to walk back to my car and started talking to another guy from Birmingham who was fishing right on dixie bar. He said he had gotten some word that the fishing had been really good at dark on the bar. I asked him if I could fish with him. He was a nice guy and since I was running low on bait, he let me use his mullet. We tore the redfish up from 6:30 to 8:30. I think I caught 6 myself. The action was really fast and I lost 1 or 2 fish due to poor knots. It was extremly hard to tie a know even with a headlight because it was pitch black out there in the middle of nowhere. Was a fun night none the less and will have to make it out there again in the next month. Met a fellow PFF member out there named Sherry. It was good meeting you and did yall catch anymore after I left. Ended up calling it a night around 9:45 because the bite had shut done. It was a miserable 25 minute walk back to my car in the pitch black.

On Friday I decided to wade fish a creek after work. Ended up catching the bass grand slam with a redeye bass, several largemouth, and close to 20 spotted bass. I had never made it that far upstream on this creek and was quite suprised with the wade fishing. I dont think I had ever caught a largemouth from this body of water and never a redeye bass. It was not that long ago when this particular creek was topp 50 most polluted in the United States and it has rebounded nicely. Most of the creeks and rivers in the Bham area (minus the Cahaba) were top 50 most pollluted at one time due to dumping from plants, coal mining, and iron ore mining. 

Went back out to the creek today and fished a new area downstream I had never fished. The water had taking a drop in temperature after this crazy coldfront and was 54 degrees at its wamest today (60 on friday). The spotted bass didnt seem to mind the cold water and I ended up catching about 25. I love this time of year wade fishing because the fishing is better than the summer, the fish are easy to predict, and the fish are bigger.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

That bar goes out about 7-8 miles. You can still be waist deep, then it drops straight down to 40 ft. In the channel. Great spot this time of the year for big giant bull reds. You can catch them from shore. They run up and down the coast and Dixie bar.


----------



## themance (Oct 29, 2014)

*Whiting*

Hey,
If you fish around the docks, lately there have been nice white trout and whiting hitting on shrimp. Caught a nice black tip on Thursday night at the point.:thumbup: Nice reds there also


----------

